

Marissa Mayer Is Completely Right - osintegrators
http://osintegrators.com/opensoftwareintegrators%7Cmarissamayeriscompletelyright

======
throwaway420
Any company that does something that makes it harder for them to recruit prime
talent is shooting themselves in the foot.

History may prove Mayer correct, but I wouldn't bet on it.

